# Sunken in eyes



## Peytons torts (Apr 30, 2015)

I received 5 10 year old eastern hermanns tortoises back in November from a guy in England one of my females (Jane) is not very active when I open their door to get out she doesn't wake up and walk around unless I take her out of Their night box and place her on the dirt I looked at her eyes and her eyes are sunken in I heard somewhere that sunken eyes are usually from a bad bulb or dehydration but I don't have a bulb on the adults and when I soak her she does drink a lot and her urates come out like a toothpaste consistency and I also heard when their urates come out chalky they are dehydrated but hers show that she is hydrated but her eyes don't 



If I don't take her out of the house she can stay in there for days without moving because one week I was running to school late like every day so I didn't have time to take each tortoise out to the dirt individually so I just lined them up so I can open the door without hitting them and opened the door I didn't move Jane because she was in the corner and the door would pass her anyway and when I got home and it was time to put them away she was in the same spot I woke her up and fed he r some clover because she was asleep all day lol big and I did that for that week 

My question is why is she showing signs of dehydration but not at the same time 

Here is a pic of their enclosure


The one in the water is not Jane that is a different female 

Here is a pic of Jane


I don't have a pic of her eyes because they don't show up on camera


----------



## wellington (Apr 30, 2015)

I would soak her every day for about a week or more, in warm water for 20-30 minutes until her eyes start to look better. I would also seperate her from the others, as there could be bullying going on and that's why she is acting like she is. @HermanniChris or @Yvonne G may be able to offer more help


----------



## HermanniChris (Apr 30, 2015)

Many tortoises have "half moons" under their eyes and that does not mean any issue is present. Sometimes, too much emphasis is placed on the way eyes appear. We'd really need to see a photo. An excellent way to tell if a Hermann's tortoise is emaciated or dehydrated is to look at the back top of the head where the muscles are. If they are pounced and "meaty" looking, the tortoise is probably fine. If that part is depressed or sunken in, then yes you've got an issue. Regular soaks in pedialyte mixed with water can offer great help in the case of dehydration.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2015)

It might be worth your while to have her x-rayed to make sure she doesn't have stones.


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2015)

Peytons torts said:


> I received 5 10 year old eastern hermanns tortoises back in November from a guy in England one of my females (Jane) is not very active when I open their door to get out she doesn't wake up and walk around unless I take her out of Their night box and place her on the dirt I looked at her eyes and her eyes are sunken in I heard somewhere that sunken eyes are usually from a bad bulb or dehydration but I don't have a bulb on the adults and when I soak her she does drink a lot and her urates come out like a toothpaste consistency and I also heard when their urates come out chalky they are dehydrated but hers show that she is hydrated but her eyes don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In this picture, the shell seems elevated along an entire line of scutes...and or a section appears lower than the rest of the shell???? perhaps it is just the angle of the picture???


----------

